# STENTORIAN STEAM ENGINE SUB-OHM TANK - WOTOFO



## Sir Vape (14/12/15)

The Stentorian Steam Engine Sub-Ohm Tank is the newest heavy hitter from Wotofo, integrating a massive 6ml tank capacity, an independent juice control, top and bottom fill, and three high performance coils that combine to create a flagship tank platform. With a focus on designing a spartanesque and svelte chassis, the Steam Engine features three large rectangular windows to create a industrial and stout appearance. The top section of the chassis has dual functionality in that the lower knurled section adjusts the juice control, allowing users to quickly and easily throttle the wicking rate to adjust for variances in liquid composition, coil type, and output preference. The section above unthreads to access the top filling capability, allowing users to fill the absolutely massive 6ml tank capacity without removal of the tank itself from the device in use. The included drip tip also features a removable shield that is implemented to minimize the heat transfer to the user, with a standard 510 fitting that allows for the use of standard 510 drip tips.

The Steam Engine integrates one of the most massive airflow systems to date, with dual adjustable airflow slots allowing for a maximal intake of 19mm by 3mm per each slot. Coupled with the three types of coils that cater to both flavor and vapor output, the Steam Engine truly lives up to it's name in total output. The three distinct types of coil configurations each have a unique heating pattern, with a 0.25 ohm Parallel coil, a fused round and flat wire coil that focuses surface area directly within the wicking port area, and a Clapton coil that offers the most unique ramp time and vaping experience. Following in the benchmark set by Wotofo in producing innovative, effective, and highly affordable designs, Stentorian's Steam Engine has asserted itself as a flagship, large capacity Sub-Ohm Tank.

*Product Features:*
22mm Diameter
6ml Tank Capacity
Dual Function Top Cap
Independent Juice Control Adjustment
Top Fill Capability
Traditional Bottom Fill Capability
Enormous Dual Adjustable Airflow Slots
19mm by 3mm Each Airslot
Dual Insulated Drip Tip
Minimizes Heat Transfer
Removable Outer Sleeve

*Comes with Three Coil Structures:*
0.25 ohm Parallel Coil 
0.7 ohm Clapton Coil 
0.25 ohm Flat Coil 

Japanese Organic Cotton Utilized
Gold Plated Contact
High Quality Stainless Steel and Glass Construction
Minimal and Clean Look

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...s/stentorian-steam-engine-sub-ohm-tank-wotofo

*Additional coils available here:* http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection.../stentorian-steam-engine-sub-ohm-coils-wotofo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

